# Forehead kisses



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Is this just me... or do any of you give your cats kisses on their heads like... MANY times a day? lol. i just love them so much, i cant not kiss them! i even kiss other people animals once in a while (but not nearly as much lol).


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I give Cleo and Cinderella kisses on their foreheads and noses ALL the time.  

The twins don't seem to like my face that close. 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Keep working on it, Marie, they'll accept you into their little "clique". just give them time.  

I kiss Arianwen on her forehead all the the time, and lots of times as part of a little affection riual. She reaches up to touch her nose on my nose, then presents her forehead for me to kiss. :heart


----------



## Catelover (Sep 4, 2008)

I love my cats very much, I kiss them on their head every now and then.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I kiss Murphy on the forehead about 10 times a day. (!) Hey, he's asking for it. he sure doesn't seem to mind, either. If I'm on the floor, he often comes over and rubs against me to initiatie that type of contact.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maggie and Kobi get forehead and nose kisses and various other top half of their body parts. But Holly is such a mush I'm always kissing her belly and blowing raspberries on it. She just lies there and let's me do it....


----------



## krindor (Sep 7, 2008)

my kitty will actually hop on me and give me a headbutt! When I kiss her forehead just just gives yet, another headbutt.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I will admit...I'm a serial kisser  . I go from kitty to kitty talking to them and kissing heads.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I kiss my 9 ringworm kittens on the forehead. 

I keep thinking Im gona end up with ringworm around my mouth. Now wouldnt that be a sight! 8O


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mellie and I smooch lips to little pink nose when I say "kissies kissies!!" It's so cute--she turns up her little face and stretches out to be kissed on the nose, then turns her head down to be kissed on top of the head, then usually followed by a head-to-head head butt.

I must confess I taught her to do this; it wasn't her idea. :lol:


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

We used to kiss Jimmy all the time. (mark you, I don't think he particularly liked it!) But we haven't really got into that with the Tiddlers. We pick them up and cuddle them, but don't actually kiss them.
Jimmy was like our own spoiled little furbaby, whereas the Tiddlers are more like lovable neices. 

seashell


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I generally only kiss them on the forehead when I'm about to go away on a trip, since I don't think they appreciate it very much.


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

My Lucy usually comes to snuggle with me sometimes during the night, always the same position, on my right side with her head on my arm. Nearly always I will lay on my side and kiss the top of her head and she will start purring and push her head towards me. She seems to love me to whisper against her skin and pepper her head & face with light kisses!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm with you, Bethany - I kiss Gracie on the top of her head, but she usually makes a face! The little stinker . 

And depending on whether she's been recently combed or not, I sometimes get a mouthful of fur - "phff! phff!" :lol:

Fran


----------



## ~*Regina*~ (Apr 16, 2008)

I always kiss my kitties head. I just cant help myself, she is so cute  .


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

my cats are funny. i kiss them so much, they will often (when on the computer desk! lol) look at me and bow their heads as if to say "You may now kiss me". then usually, if its Boo, she will lick my face in return. Simba isnt a kissy cat himself, but Boo is very, very kissy!! sometimes she even kisses his forehead - its the cutest thing!!! but we keep asking her 'why do you love him so much? all he does is chase you around the house at some point in return' lol.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Duchess is on the counter everynight when I come in for kisses, cheek rubbing and a cat scan!


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Definately a cat kisser here too! Except for Pesty..........he's to _macho_ for my kisses! Silly kitty! :lol:


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i wonder if they know our kisses means love?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oh, I have NO doubt.


----------



## 2kids3cats4me (Jan 6, 2004)

How can anyone resist kissing there cats. Ours get kissed at least a few times a day.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

coaster said:


> Oh, I have NO doubt.


oh i hope so. Id hate to think that my cats dont know how much i love them!!

i dont think they interpret snuggles as love though, lol. when i pick htem up, theyre always fighting it with all theyve got (well, usually), but what they dont realize, is that as much as they fight, ive still got them. lol. Boo is better at tolerating it though. sometimes she grows to like it when im petting her back and her belly at the same time  hehe. she loves belly rubs, Simba hates them. they so opposite!


----------

